

Ask HN: MVP complete. Potential features - QuicklyTest.it - Test startup ideas - emoray13

Hi all. So QuicklyTest.it is live again and since my last HN post I've gone from 27 to 31 customers on numerous monthly pricing plans that I'm testing. Performance wise everything is going well and I'm looking to add maybe 2 new features to make the service more powerful.&#60;p&#62;I have reached out to my current customers but I haven't had much of a response so far. Once of the responses I did have was to just not add anything and to make the user experience even simpler (it's pretty simple at the moment) so that could be a potential area of focus.&#60;p&#62;Are there any pointers from HNers of where to go next? Perhaps integration with mailing list services (mailchip etc) or maybe some kind of live visitor feedback?&#60;p&#62;Thanks all. Paul.
======
yitchelle
Interesting idea. For me, who is in the middle of validating an idea, I would
be interested in finding out the actual mechanism that you are using to
validate the idea.

Would be great if there are some screen casts on your "tour" page to show how
it is all put together and tested.

By the way, on your "tour" page, there is a reference to learnmoreabout.it

Great Work!

~~~
emoray13
Hi Yitchelle. Thank you for the feedback.

learnmoreabout.it is where the tests are hosted if you don't want to CNAME
your own domain into the question.

The mechanism is basically the number of click throughs vs people leaving
their email vs overall page hits vs time spent on the page.

I'm continuing to define it but overall there is good feedback coming from
users at the moment.

A video is something I'm looking at. Do you think a screencast with commentary
from myself is enough in this day and age or do people want a more flashy
video?

------
codegeek
Your pricing page has an issue with IE8. I cannot see the text "Click Here to
get started" on the button unless i do mouse over.

~~~
emoray13
Hi codegeek. Good shout! I will take a look at that in a minute and report
back.

~~~
emoray13
I've sorted out the button now. Please let me know if there are any other
bugs. Thanks again.

------
emoray13
Additionally - I guess any feedback on the website design, copy etc itself
would be handy too as I'm not the best of designers :).

